# OK Archery Renegade 8 bow



## Sagittarius

A few pics of the Renegade 8 set-up.
Some of the better pics were those of the bow with quiver attached.
Hope to get better ones later as the shadows played havoc with the camera sensors.


----------



## Sagittarius

Close ups.


----------



## Sagittarius

Close up of 3 track cam at full draw.


----------



## Sagittarius

Close of of the bottom cam showing the bowstring attached to the center hook on the cam.
This makes for an absolute center pull, unlike other 3 track cams with a side tab that the bowstring attaches to.
An ingenious idea; :idea1: a lot of thought went into the design of this bow.


----------



## Sagittarius

Close up of Limb Pockets and alignment of the shoot thru system.


----------



## Sagittarius

close up of shoot thru system. 
bow is leaning in the first pic.


----------



## Belicoso

Very nice reading and pic´s Sagittarius
I guess you have a typo in the *156 grain *arrow.
So you like it even more than your beloved Dale Dye´s:wink:
How does the bow feels after the shot?


----------



## Sagittarius

Belicoso said:


> Very nice reading and pic´s Sagittarius
> I guess you have a typo in the *156 grain *arrow.
> So you like it even more than your beloved Dale Dye´s:wink:
> How does the bow feels after the shot?


Belicoso,

Yes, you're correct on the 156 grain arrow. :embara:
It should have been 356 !
Thanks for bringing that to my attention ! 
Should have known I couldn't get by without any errors. 
Injured my arm and bicep in 2006 so had to sell my Dale Dye bows since they were way too heavy to draw. 
I have been shooting both compounds and recurves for a number of years.


----------



## Sagittarius

A few items not mentioned in my review above.

The bow is available in two cam sizes.
The small cam has a range of 24" to 28.5" draw lengths while the large cam is available from 26.5" to 30.5"
For those who don't wish to shoot a 3 track system, the bow is offered with a standard 2 track with cable guard in the larger cam size.
There are 9 different modules available that can be rotated half an inch each.
The bow can be ordered with Red Limb Pockets too, if you want even more contrast and a match for the modules and cables. 

The Renegade 8 is also available for left handers.
I apologize to all the lefties out there for not mentioning this before. :doh:

Last but not least...
OK Archery will be offering the same bow with a longer ATA of 40" with a 7" brace height for both left and right hand shooters in October/November 2010
I would think the longer ATA bow would be a great alternative to longer target bows like the Hoyt Contender Elite, Vantage Elite, Mathews Triumph and others, for those who wish to shoot something different and truly unique !


----------



## u.t.s.

@ Sagittarius:

can you please tell me, what quiver model is attached to your bow? I am thinking of ordering another R8 with 70# and cable rod in order buildt-up a hunting bow...


since End of May I do own a R8, as well. Large cams and shot through system. And yes, Sagittarius is right - this bow is awesome! At the moment, there probably is no other bow which could compete in terms of product and production quality, imo. 

Just a few remarks on my experience with this bow:

Concerning the specs you have to be aware that OK does some things differently to other bow manufacturers. Speed is stated at 308 fps IBO. The surprising thing is: you can shoot at home at this speed. OK does not industry's usual speed tests. So add 15 - 20 fps and you will have the speed other vendors would have stated. Most field archers I know have reduced draw force in order to bring their R8 down to below 300 fps 

I do like the way OK is treating draw length. If you order 29" you will get 29". Not 28,75" nor 29,5" - exactly 29"! A point to consider - i.e. my "29"-Mathews-DL" was a 29,75", in fact. So if you order, you better measure the real numbers by tying a rope to the string, holding the other end between your hand and the grip and go into full draw. OK accepts "real DL" specifications, as well as AMO.

Tuning? There is no tuning! Ok, it is a double cam system and therefore dependent to your individual bow hand pressure point, so you perhaps have to synchronize the cams (by doing so, use twist-out of the cables in stead of twist-in, if possible. It's less impact). But that`s it. Just leave the rest as it is.

The bow's grip is superb. You find the right position at once. 

If possible in terms of DL, I would order it always with the large cams. I think, even have a smoother draw. If you order the bow, be aware that the STS is an extra. You have to order it separately. 

Arrows: I have shot the R8 with Victory Nanoforce and Carbon Express Medallion. Both work without any problems! For Victory Nanoforce, just take the 100 gn glue-in point and select your arrow length according to Victory's shaft selector. Perfect fit!

by the way: have a look at the list of R8 tournament winners. Considering the short time on the market, this is impressing to me!


----------



## Sagittarius

Hello, U.T.S.

The quiver is a Kwikee quiver.
It's not very expensive ( around $32.00 US dollars) but is built as good as anything else that costs over $100.00
I prefer this quiver because it is quick detachable and you can buy an accessory block to hang the quiver on while in your treestand.
Purchased mine here http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/Kwikee_Quiver.html because they stock the black colored models.

Thanks for your post with information on how OK does their speed tests.
I knew, my bow shot faster than I guessed it would for a 60 lb pull. 
Thanks for the arrow suggestions, also !
I agree with you on what you said about "no other bow competing in terms of product and production quality". 
I have owned and still own some fine bows made by Bowman, Merlin, Red Man, and Hoyt.
The Renegade 8 is faster, smoother, stronger built, and better balanced than most of them.
It is my favorite and overall best compound bow I have ever owned. :thumb:
If you noticed my list of bows above, you will see (except for Hoyt) they are built by small companies or, in the case of Bowman and Red Man, individuals.
The smaller manufacturers, just my opinion, go the extra mile to build a quality product that is a cut above what the larger manufacturers offer. :cheers:


----------



## u.t.s.

Sagittarius said:


> The quiver is a Kwikee quiver.


Thank you! :darkbeer:



Sagittarius said:


> The smaller manufacturers, just my opinion, go the extra mile to build a quality product that is a cut above what the larger manufacturers offer


That`s right and therefore I prefer the smaller brands, as well!


----------



## u.t.s.

Pearson produces really fine bows. Other manufacturers produce fine bows, as well. It definitely would exceed this thread to compare all of them.

Therefore please, discuss them in an own thread and do not bash this one. Perhaps you could start a comparing thread. This would be very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Sagittarius

Sorry, greet.
I have not shot a Pearson.
You can do a conversion on the price listed at the OK site to get its cost in American dollars.


----------



## u.t.s.

what a brilliant idea! "Priate" shot both bows and will be able to tell the difference. I will aks him to post a short comparing summary, as soon as you have started your comparing thread.

What I can say is, that the Pearson Advantage seems to be a great bow. Last weekend I walked with "Pirate" on a field course and had the chance to watch him with his bow. It is fast (not really faster than the R8, no matter what the paper specs say) and - at least in "Pirate's" hand - it worked too exactly to make me really happy :wink: (man, this guy does an average above 19 on a terribly hard course!), although I got the feeling the Pearson bow produces significant cam lean (but that is a first impression from watching somebody shooting, not a proved fact).

Concerning the costs: why don`t you ask OK about the U.S. price and the shipping costs? Phone or email them, you will find the contact details on their web site. I mean, guessing numbers and similar gossip is no useful information, at all!


P.S. to make it clear: "Priate" is not sponsored by OK, nor by Pearson, nor he is Team AG staff shooter

...and, I found you as well - isn't there a another AT alias of you?


----------



## Sagittarius

Greet,

Of course, I know the price of the Renegade 8 but I never quote prices on the forums for any type of equipment I own; hardly anyone does.
I have never quoted my Bowman and Merlin bow prices on the forum as ,sometimes, the bows may have increased in price.
I urge others to contact Stewart Bowman or Pinwheel 12 on those bows for prices.
The price will vary on bows depending on the equipment offered also.
You assume a lot !
My answer was short but to the point, I believe.


----------



## u.t.s.

I got a short information from OK which I would like to share with you:

The price of a Renegade 8 for US customers for the Chot Through model will be approximately $ 1,000.

It will be cheaper in the U.S. than it is in Germany, because here we have to pay additional 19% Value Added Tax on the bow. Please, be aware that this is an informal information. In case somebody wants to buy this bow, please contact OK directly in order to get an exact quote.


----------



## u.t.s.

I forgot to say that in the U.S. the OK shot through system is a Martin patent. But, OK is in contact with Martin already and will pay royalties, of course.


----------



## The Rattler

*The Bow Rattler String Suppressor and OK Archery*

We want to welcome OK-Archery to the Bow Rattler Team. When we first started working with Chris we new after he put these on his bows he would know why we have the best string suppressor on the market. With the sleek look and the great performance the bow rattler has become a big part in another Archery Manufactuerers standard equipment . :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius

The Bow Rattler is the best string supressor I have even seen !

Decided to switch to a different rest.
Mounted my Pro Tuner with Jesse Mount and 3-D/Hunter launcher using my double mount plate by Black Frog (a friend here on AT)
The Pro Tuner is a tool-less design, extremely rugged, and fits my Renegade 8 better; the 3-D/Hunter launcher works well in the wind and is good for hunting, 3-D, or target shooting.
Plus, the gold on the Pro Tuner matches the limb bolt mount plates and thru bolts on the Renegade 8 really well.


----------



## u.t.s.

@greet
I would aprreciate to meeting you there and having a "shoot-out": My R8 vs. your PA :wink:


----------



## Sagittarius

Here's my latest pic of the bow.
Added an all black Axion stabilizer to the bow as it looks better with the bow and has harmonic dampeners.


----------



## u.t.s.

The new series of R8 can be ordered with optional red limb pockets. It looks great! :tongue:


...I am thinking about changing my black ones....


----------



## Dugga Boy

I shot OK bows more than a decade ago.
Maybe I missed something or maybe OK Archery did a change on this bow but as far as I know the advertised drawlength is the effective draw length from nocking point to pivot point. Not AMO DL.

Thus the maximum DL of 30.5" on this bow is actually an AMO DL of 32.25" since you have to add 1.75" to meet the AMO standard.
That way this bow will also meet the needs of the knuckledraggers among us.

DB


----------



## u.t.s.

@ DB

you are right, Markus. OK DL measures refer to the effective draw length. But, they are flexible and, if you want to tell your AMO, you just have to specify that clearly.


----------



## Dugga Boy

So it's even more important that the "Non-German-customer" knows that before ordering.

It's also important to know for the longdraw guys who might loose their interest in that bow after reading the max DL of 30.5" which is actually 32.25".

DB


----------



## Sagittarius

Dugga Boy said:


> So it's even more important that the "Non-German-customer" knows that before ordering.
> 
> It's also important to know for the longdraw guys who might loose their interest in that bow after reading the max DL of 30.5" which is actually 32.25".
> 
> DB


My 30.5 DL on my Renegade 8 is actually 30.5" 
Like stated in Post #10 above, there are 9 different modules available.
OK can get your draw length right; no problem !


----------



## One_Eyed_Fly

Very impressive bow, Sag. :thumbs_up
Matter of fact, one of the most impressive bows I have ever seen or read about. :shade:
I know you only own and shoot the best available so how do you compare this bow to your bows and other American bows you have seen ?


----------



## Sagittarius

*The sleeper of all bows !*

Hello, Fly Man.
My cousin asked me the other day if I thought the Renegade 8 might be the best bow in the world today.
My answer to him was...
"With its 7000 series aluminum construction, Z bearings, limbs built in house to high standards, and the finest (imo) cam system ever devised, I really do think it's the best overall bow in the world right now" ! :thumbs_up
It doesn't put some of the other bows available to shame but it is the best, imo. 
There was not a bow on the planet that, in my mind, was as good as my Bowman Accu-Riser II bows and that's why I shot them exclusively for the past 7 years.
The Accu-Riser II is now history (no longer made) but the Renegade 8 is lighter, smoother, faster, and made of higher grade materials so it's an even greater bow and the new best of the best. :thumbs_up
That's just my opinion but it's what I truly believe.
If you want the best bow to be had, Fly Man...
It's made in Germany and it's the Renegade 8.


----------



## One_Eyed_Fly

ttt for ya Sag.


----------



## Metrodix

During the WFAC in Dahn, Germany, OK Archery had a booth to show
their bows to all the archers from all over the world..

The reactions of the archers were overwhelming!!
Nearly every archer want to get this bow in his hands and shoot it.
Everybody praised it looks and finish! The draw (smooth and soft)
and, compared to the draw, the nevertheless aggressiv cams and shot.

OK Archery got no chance to bring the sample bows back home again.
Some shooters begged so long, that now two bows are in NAMIBIA,
one is in South-Afrika and a lot of orders were accepted.

The WFAC was a great success for OK Archery!

Congrats to Chris and the family!!


----------



## Sagittarius

Thanks for your report, Metrodix.
Not surprised to hear about the reaction of the archers at the WFAC.
I predict great things for this bow.
It is at the top of its class when it comes to craftsmanship and shootability.
In time, more and more archers around the world will realize what an excellent bow the Renegade 8 is. 
My congratulations to Chris, also. :cheers:


----------



## Sagittarius

ttt


----------



## Dugga Boy

greet said:


> Of course it is succefully. The price from this bow is in US dollars very cheap 1000$ In Germany were the factory is , the customers have to pay €1090 which means 1385 $.So we can have discussions about taxes and more but the fair price for this bow in Germany could be less than € 900. So for customers in German and other EEG country s OK is not Customer friendly.


This got nothing to do with customer service. It's tax law.

Do you really expect OK Archery to absorb the 19% VAT for customers living in Germany or other countries of the EU?

DB


----------



## u.t.s.

greet said:


> No , I do not expect anything from OK Archery .
> Let me explaine my calculation. Sold for 1000$ in US .
> 1000$ - sales taxes ( between 0 and 9 % )- shippingcosts -royalties Martin archery (patent schot trough ) means a price from less than 900$.
> 900$ means € 720 .
> € 720 + vat 19% + schippingcosts Germany = fair Germany price ( my opinion )
> So OK do not have to absorb VAT it is included :wink:


Sorry, but this is the average Joe explaining the world! 

It is quite easy: If you think the R8 is a great bow for an appropriate price - buy it. If you think it is not - leave it. But, please do not try to analyse numbers of a business you are not involved in - you would not get the right results.

...and, by the way: I think it would be good manners to post by using your first alias, wouldn't it?


----------



## Dugga Boy

greet said:


> Are you the Markus Gross in 2006 German Champion compound ??


No. I don't shoot tournaments anymore since 2000.
Must be another guy.

Bowhunting and practicing for bowhunting is all I do.

DB


----------



## Sagittarius

*Welcome back, 442fps !*

greet,

What is your agenda ?
Aren't you a former employee of OK Archery ?
I think, your intentions are clear ! :fish:


----------



## Sagittarius

Sagittarius : think, your intentions are clear ! 
?????????????????????[/QUOTE]

Yes, they're very clear, greet. 
I like to shoot the best bows in the world with a shoot thru harness and ( even better) 3 track x-cam. :thumbs_up
Below are my bows of choice over the years.
They were and are among the best bows of all time, imo.
All have incredible craftsmanship. 

1. 1999 Bowman Accu-Riser I with shoot thru harness and hatchet cams.

2. 2001 Merlin Max 2000 with hatchet cam and shoot thru harness.

3. 2002 Merlin Super Nova with energy wheels and shoot thru harness

4. 2003 Bowman Accu-Riser II with Wedel 3 track x-cam and shoot thru harness. :cheers: (I own 3 Accu-Riser II bows with x-cams)

5. 2010 OK Archery Renegade 8 with x-cam, shoot thru harness. 

The Bowman Accu-Riser I and Merlin bows were not x-cam but were still better than a bow with a cable guard by far.
Merlin promised me they would offer an x-cam in 2004 but, instead, went with with their version of the cam and one half.
Biggest mistake in Merlin Archery history, imo. :thumbs_do
Merlin will never know the sales they lost; all my friends here on AT wanted the Merlin x-cam badly at that time.
Only Stewart Bowman and, now, Chris from OK Archery have seen the light !
They both know how great the x-cam really is. :thumbs_up


----------



## u.t.s.

greet said:


> Ido not analyse something , for me it is a clear calculation and I wrote it down "" my opinion"". So anyone can think about that


Indeed you do analyse the price in form of a "detailed" calculation! And, what seems to be "clear" to you, in fact is a little bit more complicated as you might presume. 

Furtheron, phrases like "so anyone can think about that", are just provoking. You intention is to bash this thread and this is in line with all your similar attempts in the German forum (where you use your initial alias - partially) and similar forums in Germany.

For reasons, many people know, you lead a personal war against OK by asking ambiguous questions, posting negative insinuations etc. As soon as you get too much "head wind" you back out and wait for the next opportunity to continue with these activities. 

Hey, it is so boring! Please stopp it, would you? Take part in a non-provoking and open-minded way, if you have got some criticism based on facts concerning a bow or a vendor, just tell it but stay fair!


----------



## sagittariusuts

ttttt
Greet is missing


----------



## Dugga Boy

Is it only me or is some kind of childish game going on here?

DB


----------



## Sagittarius

*New R8/40 Bow.*

Here are a couple pictures of a new 40" ata Renegade 8 bow that OK Archery hopes to have available by November of this year.
It has a 3 1/2" longer riser than the current bow and will weigh 4.4 to 4.5 pounds.
This is only a prototype for now as specs are subject to change.
It will, imo, be a fantastic bow for target shooting and give serious competition to any other target bow in the world. :thumbs_up
I would love to have one to shoot Vegas or NFAA 5 spot targets with. 
Of course, it still should have plenty of speed for those hunters who prefer a longer ata bow also.


----------



## Dugga Boy

Cool!!:thumbs_up

Would also like to see a Renegade7 in 80# for hunting.

DB


----------



## u.t.s.

I was talking to OK about this. It is possible.... :tongue:

But, probably I would prefer the R8 in 80#, this one inch less of DL doesn't bother me but, gives me more security in hunting situations.


----------



## Sagittarius

Have been shooting my Renegade 8 more and more and decided it is the best balanced, most torque free, and smoothest bow out there. :thumbs_up
It has superb balance whether it has no stabilizer, an 8" or 12" hunting stabilizer, or a 30" target stabilizer with side bar as shown in this latest pic.


----------



## Panzer 4

Is there a provision for string stops on the three track bow?

Any more data on actual chronograph speeds?

What thread is used for the stabilizer and sight mounting hardware?


----------



## Sagittarius

Panzer 4 said:


> Is there a provision for string stops on the three track bow?
> 
> Any more data on actual chronograph speeds?
> 
> What thread is used for the stabilizer and sight mounting hardware?



No string stops but there are 11 different modules available for DL
Stabilizer thread size is 5/16-24, rest is 5/16-24 and sight is 10-24.
So far, only tested a 356 gr arrow to 300 fps at 30" DL and 60lb DW.


----------



## alaz

I am embarrassed to even ask this...but what is meant "no string stops"...? Is that referring to draw stop? I assume, if that is the case, that you are stating that the draw stop is built into the mod. 



Sagittarius said:


> No string stops but there are 11 different modules available for DL
> Stabilizer thread size is 5/16-24, rest is 5/16-24 and sight is 10-24.
> So far, only tested a 356 gr arrow to 300 fps at 30" DL and 60lb DW.


----------



## Sagittarius

alaz said:


> I am embarrassed to even ask this...but what is meant "no string stops"...? Is that referring to draw stop? I assume, if that is the case, that you are stating that the draw stop is built into the mod.


Alaz,

I believe, I misunderstood Panzer 4's question last night.
There is a draw stop as you suggested and it's the tail end of the module contacting the string at full draw.
I thought, Panzer 4 was referring to tabs on the cam where you can move the string from one to another to adjust for different draw lengths.
Don't know for sure if that's what he meant though.
I think, I was probably dazed and confused last night and maybe still am.


----------



## alaz

Sagittarius said:


> Alaz,
> 
> I believe, I misunderstood Panzer 4's question last night.
> There is a draw stop as you suggested and it's the tail end of the module contacting the string at full draw.
> I thought, Panzer 4 was referring to tabs on the cam where you can move the string from one to another to adjust for different draw lengths.
> Don't know for sure if that's what he meant though.
> I think, I was probably dazed and confused last night and maybe still am.



Thanks for the response...makes sense to me:smile:


----------



## Gundolf

Some days ago I got the opportunity to try this bow out (shoot trough-variant), without stabilizers, sight, and scope sadly. The only thing i didnt like about it was the distance from the peak draw-weight to the the stop (not sure what its called in english, we call it "valley"). It was waaay shorter than normally if you are, like me, used to bowtech. But as the local dealer said and which is true, I´m not just used to it yet.

Other then that its just ..... *d_mn!!!!* (if you mind the language)

First off, the overall finish and the detail-work on this bow is unlike ANY other bow I have seen. It made my commander, and the alpine ventura next to it look like toys at their best.

Second, The shoot-ability and the feeling when you shoot this thing. Well, same as above.

Third, The drawstop. Most bows I have tried that have the stops against the cables I have been able to overdraw a few millimeters unlike the bows that have the stops against the limbs. Not here, stop is stop and thats it. Period!

Forth, The grip is awesome. Its machined right in the riser, like on hoyts Elite-bows, and just as the hoyts grips its feels just like it belongs in your hand.

When I first heard of this bow, i was skeptic, and even more when i saw the IBO-standard. But after a couple of shots, well, all i can say is that I am deeply in love (apart from my wife) and if I ever get the money to spend on a brand new bow, or even gonna change bow at all, its going to be this one. That or nothing!


----------



## lost american

one thing here o.k. does there ibo at 60 pds i believe not at 70 like the u.s. companys. another thing i shoot a big name u.s. bow . it would not tune and required a aftermarket shoot through and cam swap to make it basicly the same system as the o.k. . all in all this costed me over 1000 bucks with bow and shoot through and i now have no more warranty. i live in germany and german workmanship is just about the best out there so i would bet this bow is probably the best made bow on the market.i will be takeing a hard look at o.k. on my next bow.


----------



## Gundolf

lost american said:


> one thing here o.k. does there ibo at 60 pds i believe not at 70 like the u.s. companys. another thing i shoot a big name u.s. bow . it would not tune and required a aftermarket shoot through and cam swap to make it basicly the same system as the o.k. . all in all this costed me over 1000 bucks with bow and shoot through and i now have no more warranty. i live in germany and german workmanship is just about the best out there so i would bet this bow is probably the best made bow on the market.i will be takeing a hard look at o.k. on my next bow.


The sad thing about O.K. from what I have heard from the local dealer is that, O.K Archery themselves chooses who they want to sell a bow. 
For instance, If I want to buy a bow from them, I have to show papers/proof/what ever you wish to call it, that I am an archer good enough to meet their standards. This is because O.K. doesn't want any amateurs on the shooting-lines with their bows, kinda like Ferrari.


----------



## u.t.s.

Gundolf said:


> The sad thing about O.K. from what I have heard from the local dealer is that, O.K Archery themselves chooses who they want to sell a bow.
> For instance, If I want to buy a bow from them, I have to show papers/proof/what ever you wish to call it, that I am an archer good enough to meet their standards. This is because O.K. doesn't want any amateurs on the shooting-lines with their bows, kinda like Ferrari.



:chortle: very funny! You got kidded 

who told you this B.S.? A dealer? I guess, he does not sell OK, or does he? Very strange and not the thruth, at all!


----------



## Gundolf

Got this info from the local dealer in Trollhättan, Sweden (http://www.gardhemsarchery.se/).
But since he is from Croatia and is only so educated in English it might just be a misunderstanding. 

He have only sold one of these bows in Sweden so far (he is a fairly fresh dealer), but this is what he had to to even be able to sell the bow. Have at least known him for a while and I got no reason at all to think that he is talking crap.


----------



## u.t.s.

ah ok. So obviously there was a misunderstanding




P.S. I just contacted OK in order to clear that up: Of course, OK sells the bows to everybody who orders - an pays :wink: - it and, OK dealers do the same. The only thing where OK is a little bit "picky" concerns the staff shooters. You have to be a proven good archer to get on board of this team. But, I mean, this is normal.


----------



## Gundolf

u.t.s. said:


> ah ok. So obviously there was a misunderstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I just contacted OK in order to clear that up: Of course, OK sells the bows to everybody who orders - an pays :wink: - it and, OK dealers do the same. The only thing where OK is a little bit "picky" concerns the staff shooters. You have to be a proven good archer to get on board of this team. But, I mean, this is normal.


Might be a misunderstanding from his side. Talked to him a couple of hours ago, and as you said its the team/staff-shooters they are picky with, as normal.
But other than that as I understood it he have to, as a dealer for OK, certify that the people buying their bows are active archers, with at least a membership in a club. But it might be a misunderstanding as well. 

However its fine by me, cause my next bow will probably be a OK, or i might as well use a slingshot


----------



## u.t.s.

Gundolf said:


> However its fine by me, cause my next bow will probably be a OK, or i might as well use a slingshot



pretty good idea! I am frequently out on the 3D courses here in Germany and met many R8 owners already. There was not a single one who was not enthusiastic about his bow! Everybody who shot it says, there is no comparable bow at the moment.


----------



## Gundolf

u.t.s. said:


> pretty good idea! I am frequently out on the 3D courses here in Germany and met many R8 owners already. There was not a single one who was not enthusiastic about his bow! Everybody who shot it says, there is no comparable bow at the moment.


So I have heard, but unfortunately there aren't many comparable price-tags either considering its expensive as h_ll!
On the other hand, for that type of craftsmanship, its well worth it.

I might talk to my local dealer-buddy and see if he cant cut me a nice deal


----------



## Sagittarius

The R8 is more expensive than most bows but most bows do not use the much more expensive and stronger aluminum riser that OK does.
One day, I accidentally scratched the riser of my R8 with a field tipped arrow.
I thought the scratch was bad but, when I rubbed the area, the mark was almost invisible on the finish and the material beneath was undamaged. 
The R8 riser is extremely tough and built hell for strong. :thumbs_up
I would not trade my R8 even up for the new $2,100.00 Mathews Safari bow. 
I think, the R8 is definitely the better bow.




(To Issac, I could not respond to your PM on the R8 as your PM box is full; You need to delete messages.)


----------



## Dugga Boy

Sagittarius said:


> I thought the scratch was bad but, when I rubbed the area, the mark was almost invisible on the finish and the material beneath was undamaged.


I'm sure the reason for that is to be found in the hardcoat anodizing, not in the aluminum alloy. The hardcoat can go up to 50HRC.
I used the same for the ferrules of my broadheads.

DB


----------



## Sagittarius

Dugga Boy said:


> I'm sure the reason for that is to be found in the hardcoat anodizing, not in the aluminum alloy. The hardcoat can go up to 50HRC.
> I used the same for the ferrules of my broadheads.
> 
> DB


I would say you're correct but read where 7000 series aluminum is much harder and scratch resistant compared to softer 6061.
Just another reason why the Renegade 8 is worth the money and actually a great buy. 
It should cost more than most American bows !


----------



## Dugga Boy

Sagittarius said:


> I would say you're correct but read where 7000 series aluminum is much harder and scratch resistant compared to softer 6061.
> Just another reason why the Renegade 8 is worth the money and actually a great buy.
> It should cost more than most American bows !


I agree but scratches are not supposed to go so deep to verify the resistance of the alloy.
At least the coating would be ruined.

DB


----------



## Gundolf

Sagittarius said:


> The R8 is more expensive than most bows but most bows do not use the much more expensive and stronger aluminum riser that OK does.
> One day, I accidentally scratched the riser of my R8 with a field tipped arrow.
> I thought the scratch was bad but, when I rubbed the area, the mark was almost invisible on the finish and the material beneath was undamaged.
> The R8 riser is extremely tough and built hell for strong. :thumbs_up
> I would not trade my R8 even up for the new $2,100.00 Mathews Safari bow.
> I think, the R8 is definitely the better bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To Issac, I could not respond to your PM on the R8 as your PM box is full; You need to delete messages.)


Dude, I do understand that completely. That safari-bow looks awful


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Sagittarius, Hi my name is Mark Trombley and this morning I contacted Chris at Ok-Archery about ordering their new 40" Renegade and I was wondering if you could comment on how the cams on this bow would compare to Hoyt spiral x cams for draw,valley and overall feel anything else you might want to add would be appreciated. Thank you, Mark Trombley .........ps I currently have a contender elite w/spirals and a Vantage Pro w/spirals and a Vantage Pro with cam and a half plus.


----------



## Sagittarius

Mark,

Sorry, I have no experience shooting the Hoyt spiral x cams.


----------



## gutjuice

Sagittarius said:


> Just another reason why the Renegade 8 is worth the money and actually a great buy.
> It should cost more than most American bows !


Indeed! huh?

Dude, for somebody who hasn't even shot Hoyt's spiral cam, your boring, redundant sells pitch here page after page sounds a lot like the one of a used car salesman's with min.credibility and sorta' broken rekordish...!


----------



## Sagittarius

gutjuice,

Think what you wish.
Anyone who knows me, knows that I ONLY shoot bows with 3 track cams for the past 7 years.
Do a search on Bowman bows and you will find almost all of the posts are from me praising the 3 track cam.
I don't care to and have zero interest shooting Hoyt bows because they don't offer the 3 track.
Hoyt does make a fine machine but they're just not for me.
I'm sure, you and others might be better satisfied with Hoyt and the spiral cams; no argument there.
I used to love Merlin bows but stopped shooting them because they told me in 2002 they were coming out with 3 track cams for 2003 and didn't.
If you like the Hoyt bows with spiral cams or any other, I wish you all the best shooting with them.
Last, if you don't like my posts and find them boring, please don't respond to them. :thumbs_up


----------



## Dofilus

I own the Swedish 1:st Renegade8 bow that Gundolf is talking about. Fantastic bow it really is. Smooth nice draw with a distinct wall like nothing else i´ve tried. Other bows in my possession are All Hoyts, CM and ProTec. The only downside i can think of is poor vane clearance on thick arrows for 18m use. So indoors i use the Hoyts but when the 
x10 sees the sunlight nothing will beat the R8. The details of the bow will make all other American bows look like Chinese crap.

//Erik


----------



## Sagittarius

Dofilus,

Vane clearance is a weakness with the R8 cables but it's easily solved by adding a pair of Dave Barnsdale's Dovawoppi cable spreaders.
With the Dovawoppi's you can shoot any arrow/vane combination in existence; No problem. :thumbs_up
Here's a new pic of my Renegade 8 showing the clearance allowed by the Dovawoppi spreaders with a fat CE X-Jammer arrow.
Sorry , the 2nd pic is a bit blurry; the wind was blowing hard when I took it.


----------



## Sagittarius

A couple pics showing the Duvawoppi spreaders installed.


----------



## Sagittarius

Another huge advantage of the Duvawoppi spreaders is, if you hunt with a 3 track bow, you can load an arrow much faster ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Gundolf

> The details of the bow will make all other American bows look like Chinese crap.


Dude!
Everything thats made in USA is similar to chinese crap!


----------



## Dofilus

Those spreaders looks nice. I´ve googled the whole day without finding where i can buy them. Can you please help me? I am now shooting some low profile vanes but i want to shoot my 2314 with turkey vanes.

Gundolf thats true. Look at the Corvette. 2010 model leef springs and a pushrod/rocker arm engine. Compared to the bmw s62 engine is like a Flintstone car to a Rocket ship.
Nice sound though. (Yes i have an old Firebird) 
//Erik


----------



## Bow1

They are from Barnsdale Archery here is a link. http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/ULTIMATEX.html

Barnsdale is also an AT sponser and advertise on this site.


----------



## Bow1

One of the biggest reasons the shoot through system is not so popular in the US (in my opinion) is the loading process of the arrow. To me that is the biggest reason as most of the archers in the US are hunters first. 

I do like the shoot through design I have a Bowman Accu Riser II and would love to get one of the Renegade 8 bows to try, I have contacted OK archery but not gotten a response as of yet. I believe if people would shoot one that they would also like them. I do like my standard us bows, I have a new Vindicator from K & K Archery on order, at home I have a couple of BowTechsl, and a couple of Hoyts. Oh I even have a Martin too. I Have a dood day.


----------



## Gundolf

Dofilus said:


> Those spreaders looks nice. I´ve googled the whole day without finding where i can buy them. Can you please help me? I am now shooting some low profile vanes but i want to shoot my 2314 with turkey vanes.
> 
> Gundolf thats true. Look at the Corvette. 2010 model leef springs and a pushrod/rocker arm engine. Compared to the bmw s62 engine is like a Flintstone car to a Rocket ship.
> Nice sound though. (Yes i have an old Firebird)
> //Erik


Hah, it was mostly a joke  but theres nothing in the world to beat the sound of an american v8.

As for the bows. Well, i must admit the renegade 8 looked, and felt way better then any other bows i have tried. But if it perfoms better is a question I leave for the more exprienced shooters


----------



## [email protected]

Sagittarius,

Were the velocity results you were getting, 300fps at 60lbs w/356gr arrow, at 30" AMO draw length or 30" "True" draw length?

It the bow available with Black riser and Camo limbs?

Can you take a picture of the grip area? I'd like to see how rounded the edges of the grip area are. From what I can see, they don't look a "contoured" as the Conquest4 grip area.


----------



## Gundolf

> Can you take a picture of the grip area? I'd like to see how rounded the edges of the grip area are. From what I can see, they don't look a "contoured" as the Conquest4 grip area.


Its very similar to contender/vanatge elite.


----------



## [email protected]

Gundolf,

Thanks...but I haven't had a reason or the opportunity to check out that particular Hoyt model.

Another couple of questions...

What letoff is the cam offered in...only 70% ? Are there optional mods for 65% or lower?

Can the bow be pressed in a "normal" bowpress or does one have to buy a limb-tip compressing bowpress?


----------



## Sagittarius

[email protected] said:


> Sagittarius,
> 
> Were the velocity results you were getting, 300fps at 60lbs w/356gr arrow, at 30" AMO draw length or 30" "True" draw length?
> 
> Is the bow available with Black riser and Camo limbs?
> 
> Can you take a picture of the grip area? I'd like to see how rounded the edges of the grip area are. From what I can see, they don't look a "contoured" as the Conquest4 grip area.



The velocity is from a 60lb draw weight at 30" true DL.
The bow came with a matte black hardcoat finish applied by Zeiss Optics and the limbs are black matte only. (No camo at this time)
Here's a few pics of the grip.


----------



## Sagittarius

two more.


----------



## [email protected]

Sagittarius,

Thanks for the pics. What bowpress are you using on your Renegade?


----------



## Sagittarius

The Last Chance EZ Press and the Sure-Loc X-Press are the best presses to use with the Renegade 8.


----------



## bigHUN

I believe in the engineering practice, makes huge difference 
definitelly would like to try the Renegade 8


----------



## Sagittarius

*OK Limb Pockets*

Here's a pic of some red and blue limb pockets that will be available for all OK Archery bows.
I prefer red but like the blue also.
My niece, Amy, saw the pic and really liked the blue pockets.
They will contrast great with a black riser or one of the same color.


----------



## peter rogers

Are they (OK Archery) going to attend the ATA show?


----------



## Metrodix

Due to the fact, that the Renegade has a borehole in the riser
very near the limb pockets, I used this hole for the side
stabilizers!
An EXTREM advantage!!
The center of gravity is far down and therefore, the
bow holds very steady!
I shot several personal records the last month.


----------



## Sagittarius

peter rogers said:


> Are they (OK Archery) going to attend the ATA show?



OK Archery will not attend the ATA show.
They are a small company committed to building bows featuring the 3 track cam style which, at this time, isn't popular in this country.
So, it would not be in their best interest to attend the ATA.
Their time is better spent developing some of the more exciting and interesting bows ever built for use with the best cam system ever developed. :cheers:
They have bows in the works that will astound and amaze those who have an open mind and truly love superbly engineered machines that excel in design, function, and performance. :thumbs_up


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Sagittarius, when you added the spreaders did it effect the performance of the bow ie: speed,vibration,noise? Also what holds the spreaders in place I can't tell from your photograph? Also did it effect the draw length? I can make spreaders from a carbon arrow and nocks which would be light but I'd probably have to serve a place on all the cables and use knots above and below the spreaders. Do you think the Doovawhoppis are worth $ because as stated above I can do the same thing for virtually nothing? My new 40" Renegade is here but [ long story not for everyone] 90% of what i do is 3-d and the smallest arrow I shoot is 2412 size to 2712 size. So any advise on this subject would be appreciated. Mark Trombley


----------



## One_Eyed_Fly

Still thinking about a 3 track bow of my own, Sag.
This one looks like the best. 
Too bad, no US dealers.


----------



## Sagittarius

*Latest OK Archery bow, the DST.*

Here a few photos of OK Archery's latest bow.
This one is not available at this time; it's a second generation prototype.
It's called DST for double shoot through because it has both a shoot through riser and 3 track cams with shoot through harness. :thumbs_up
A natural combination that has been tried by two other manufacturers in the past but neither on par with the quality or specs of OK Archery's new bow.


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Sag, got my 40" Renegade shooting. I finnished 4th in Senior Mens Open [408] at the Augusta, Ga ASA national event. The new prototype looks awesome is it a 40" version? Are the rest of the specs the same as my 40"? Is the bow for both right and left handers? How fast can I get one? I guess I could call Chris but the last time I did the call was $50.00 LOL Tell me what you know please. Thanks, Mark Trombley


----------



## Sagittarius

Hello, Mark.

The bow in the pic is a 36" ata but 40" ata will be available too.
No shoot through bows are available at this time as they're still in the test stage.
The specs should be similar to the conventional bows.
Yes, the bow works for either right or left hand shooters.
I will email you when they are available and keep you updated on any changes. 
I'm glad you got your R8/40 shooting to your liking; congratulations on your placement. :cheers:


----------



## DeepFried

Ill keep my inferior American made bow... Lol

With all due respect it just doesnt impress me at all...


----------



## DeepFried

And i really prefer 2 track cam systems...


----------



## Sagittarius

No problem, DeepFried.
...and no argument. 
Everyone should shoot what they like. :thumbs_up
More power to you; have a good one !


----------



## DeepFried

Sagittarius said:


> No problem, DeepFried.
> ...and no argument.
> Everyone should shoot what they like. :thumbs_up
> More power to you; have a good one !


Thank you for that breath of fresh air...lol

Not that i think its a bad bow... Just not for me. Im glad You guys have found a bow that works for you! And it sounds like you love em!


----------



## Sagittarius

*On going process.*

Here's a pic of the 3rd generation DST Prototype.


----------



## Sagittarius

Another pic of 3rd prototype DST.


----------



## lost american

is this just a hoyt shoot through riser copy or is it shoot through cable system also. by the way your prices are unexceptable,


----------



## Sagittarius

lost american said:


> is this just a hoyt shoot through riser copy or is it shoot through cable system also. by the way your prices are unexceptable,



How is it a Hoyt copy ?
The riser looks nothing like a Hoyt Elite series and Hoyt has never offered shoot through 3 track cams. 
Not much difference in price between the two bows.
If you like Hoyt, you should stay with them, no big deal.


----------



## lost american

o.k. i was asking if it had the shoot through cables, i can see it does on the pic. now. and no i am not a hoyt man.


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Hey Sag, any word on the 40" DST as to when it will ship? Thanks, Mark PS: did they decide on 6061 or 7000 series for the riser?


----------



## northshorewolf

SNAPTHIS said:


> Hey Sag, any word on the 40" DST as to when it will ship? Thanks, Mark PS: did they decide on 6061 or 7000 series for the riser?


The earliest date for the 40" DST will be December. The 36" DST isn't out yet. OK-Archery decide on 7000 alu-series.

Greetings from Germany
northshorewolf


----------



## Sagittarius

Sent you a PM, Mark.
Thanks, Northshorewolf !


----------



## Holo

I love the double shoot through system featured on this bow.
The anodized finish is hard to beat, so much nicer other companies powder coat finishes.

Are there any dealers set up in the USA?
Is OK Archery going to be at the ATA this year?


----------



## Sagittarius

Holo said:


> I love the double shoot through system featured on this bow.
> The anodized finish is hard to beat, so much nicer other companies powder coat finishes.
> 
> Are there any dealers set up in the USA?
> Is OK Archery going to be at the ATA this year?



OK Archery does not attend the ATA show.
No USA dealers; You must order the bow direct from Germany but it's not a problem.


----------



## Hyvok

How do you adjust the draw length on the renegade? I glanced on the pictures and it wasn't clear to me. I really love the idea of three track cam system totally eliminating cam lean. Here is an article from spott-hogg about cam lean and how it affects the accuracy and shootability of a bow: http://www.spot-hogg.com/interactive/newsletters/5.html?iframe=true&width=800&height=600


----------



## Sagittarius

Hyvok said:


> How do you adjust the draw length on the renegade? I glanced on the pictures and it wasn't clear to me. I really love the idea of three track cam system totally eliminating cam lean. Here is an article from spott-hogg about cam lean and how it affects the accuracy and shootability of a bow: http://www.spot-hogg.com/interactive/newsletters/5.html?iframe=true&width=800&height=600[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bows come with modules for your specific draw length and each module, itself, can be fine tuned by rotating them.
> The adjustment holes in the module are not visible in pics; you have to press the bow, remove the string, and rotate the cam to adjust the module.
> You need a limb tip style bow press to press OK bows.
> Cam lean is the root cause for more premature limb failures than any other. :thumbs_do
> Plus, bearings, bushings, spacers, and strings wear out at a much faster pace. :thumbs_do
> There are a few ways to slow down the process but nothing works as well as a 3 track cam system :exclaim:


----------



## Hyvok

Sagittarius said:


> Hyvok said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you adjust the draw length on the renegade? I glanced on the pictures and it wasn't clear to me. I really love the idea of three track cam system totally eliminating cam lean. Here is an article from spott-hogg about cam lean and how it affects the accuracy and shootability of a bow: http://www.spot-hogg.com/interactive/newsletters/5.html?iframe=true&width=800&height=600
> 
> 
> 
> The bows come with modules for your specific draw length and each module, itself, can be fine tuned by rotating them.
> The adjustment holes in the module are not visible in pics; you have to press the bow, remove the string, and rotate the cam to adjust the module.
> You need a limb tip style bow press to press OK bows.
> Cam lean is the root cause for more premature limb failures than any other. :thumbs_do
> Plus, bearings, bushings, spacers, and strings wear out at a much faster pace. :thumbs_do
> There are a few ways to slow down the process but nothing works as well as a 3 track cam system :exclaim:
Click to expand...

Can you take a picture of the module system?


----------



## northshorewolf

Here is a pic which explains the adjustment of the modules in 1/2 inch step - if that is what you want to know?
You have to remove the screw, turn the module over the second screw threads in the cam and replace the screw, that's all. And yes, it is better and easier with a bow-press 
The pic shows the large cam with the small module.


----------



## Edsel

How do you measure actual draw length again?

Would it involve using a measuring arrow and finding the difference between relaxed and full draw at one reference point on the rest / riser?


----------



## panther2307

i would love to shoot something like that.wish there were dealers around here.


----------



## Edsel

@Sagittarius,

Is your Renegade 8/36 the last non - Shoot Through model with a 3 - track Cam system?


----------



## Edsel

@Sagittarius

Got the PM, thanks for the info.


----------



## mdrdlee

I have been looking at the OK bow since I heard about it. I like the 3-track cam system. One thing that I cannot see in the pictures is how the cables are separated and what kind of clearance is there for fletching to go through?


----------



## Edsel

Sagittarius said:


> A couple pics showing the Duvawoppi spreaders installed.


I think they had to install cable spreaders.


----------



## northshorewolf

Edsel said:


> How do you measure actual draw length again?
> 
> Would it involve using a measuring arrow and finding the difference between relaxed and full draw at one reference point on the rest / riser?


Sorry for late answering 
For measuring your real drawlength fix a string under the nockpoint, lay it between your hand and the grip. Draw the bow (with arrow against dryfire), let it down ande measure the length of the string:that is the drawlength from nockpoint to pivotpoint. Important: you have to add the length of your loop for the real drawlength. For AMO-drawlength please add 1.75".

all the best


----------



## northshorewolf

Sorry, one correction: OK-Archery is measuring the real drawlength WITHOUT loop.

The max space for clearance between the cables is 2,8 cm or 1.1".


----------



## champus

Nice DST video !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5-du4cNVaA&list=HL1323182424&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Ricce

That's the first swedish owned dst!

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsel

northshorewolf said:


> Sorry, one correction: OK-Archery is measuring the real drawlength WITHOUT loop.
> 
> The max space for clearance between the cables is 2,8 cm or 1.1".


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Hit-em

champus said:


> Nice DST video !!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5-du4cNVaA&list=HL1323182424&feature=mh_lolz


What the heck was that tool the fella used to pull his arrow out with ?????


----------



## Ricce

It´s a home made arrow puller. A modified plier and a struttbar.

Notice also the bowstand sitting in top of the bow, thats home made as well as the sight, rest and stabilizer.

Best regards
Rickard


----------



## Edsel

I was initially ecstatic to have found this bow; based on Sagittarius' descriptions, it's the perfect do - it - all bow for me with matching unmatched quality to boot. Then I found out that they won't be manufacturing L - or R - hand non - shoot through risers with the 3 - Cam system anymore... Only the shoot - through riser will be manufactured. I don't mind the cables getting in the way (not an issue for me, with the way I nock the arrows), but shoot - through risers never really agreed with me.

I really need a L - handed non - shoot through riser with the 3 - Cam system


----------



## ftshooter

My first thought when I seen this was ,,Hey, Martin has a shoot Thur system ....Glad to see the are giving Martin credit for that ...


----------



## Edsel

My bad. Apparently the right - handed non - shoot through riser will still be available, but not the left - handed one.


----------



## northshorewolf

I know some left handed guys shooting an one-side-open R8 riser. Maybe some of them ordered the new DST. Shall I ask for you?


----------



## lost american

convert a c.p. bowtech to shoot through and swap a cam.


----------



## northshorewolf

If you sure that works fine and there are no problems with cables and cams? - test it out. This can really be interesting. 

Otherwise take the DST or R8-Series.


----------



## lost american

works its done and shoots perfect. i do like the o.k. bowline just a little overpriced and a tad slow.


----------



## champus

lost american said:


> works its done and shoots perfect. i do like the o.k. bowline just a little overpriced and a tad slow.


Photos ???????????


----------



## northshorewolf

lost american said:


> works its done and shoots perfect. i do like the o.k. bowline just a little overpriced and a tad slow.


To slow for what? Maybe for hunting some game, okay. At tournaments you have a speed limit round about 300 fps. My DST36 does 298 fps with a 324 grain arrow at 30" drawlength and 56#. The DST40 needs 1.5# more for the same speed with the same arrow. Measured with a complete string with loop, peep and all.

For me it is enough speed. 

The bow is not cheap, that is true - but you get a high quality product for your money.


----------



## Edsel

northshorewolf said:


> I know some left handed guys shooting an one-side-open R8 riser. Maybe some of them ordered the new DST. Shall I ask for you?


Thanks for the offer, northshorewolf. I really appreciate it.

I got in touch with Chris, and we're exploring similar options at the moment...


----------



## lost american

o.k. in german. german quality is just about as good as it gets. dont they rate thier speed at 60 pds ? i am also not a fan of the shoot through riser. as for my franken bowtech..ill get some pics. its a system deseighned by tap after bowtech ripped everyone off in 2009. the bow was not tuneable before. tourqe to the piont of riser flex. but thats another story. glad to see o.k. finally getting some advertisement.


----------



## Edsel

northshorewolf said:


> For measuring your real drawlength fix a string under the nockpoint, lay it between your hand and the grip. Draw the bow (with arrow against dryfire), let it down ande measure the length of the string:that is the drawlength from nockpoint to pivotpoint.


Just for clarification, OK Archery requires the distance from B to C in the illustration below?


----------



## northshorewolf

Yep, that is right. Another graphic, only in german language, but you can compare it.


----------



## Edsel

Using the illustration from my previous post, it's from A to C, then? 

Realer Auszug: Nockboden bis tiefster Punkt Griff > Real Drawlength: Nock Point until Grip Point
Auszug nach AMO: Realer Auszug plus 1 3/4" > AMO Drawlength: Real Drawlength plus 1 3/4"

Is the translation correct?

Thanks.


----------



## northshorewolf

Edsel said:


> Using the illustration from my previous post, it's from A to C, then?
> 
> Realer Auszug: Nockboden bis tiefster Punkt Griff > Real Drawlength: Nock Point until Grip Point
> Auszug nach AMO: Realer Auszug plus 1 3/4" > AMO Drawlength: Real Drawlength plus 1 3/4"
> 
> Is the translation correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for late answering 

Yes, you are right.


----------



## 152732

where to buy?
anybody have a link ?


----------



## northshorewolf

You can order directly at OK-Archery or ask Chris for a dealer in the US - here is the link: ok-archery.de


----------



## northshorewolf

*The DST36 in "SweetPink"*

Okay, I can't believe it myself, really, but here it is: the first DST36 in pretty pink. 36 inches ATA, 7 inches braceheight an 40# power.

What should I say... my daughter loves it.


----------



## Mat Dolderman

*specs and serving for a ok renegade 40"*

Hello guys 

Can anyone help me to get the specs for a ok renegade 40"

Thanks in advance

Kind regards 

Woosh Archery


----------



## chadpearson

Try to shoot a broadhead threw it and you'll realize why we Americans shoot better bows


----------



## eventhorizon

chadpearson said:


> Try to shoot a broadhead threw it and you'll realize why we Americans shoot better bows


I think this is the Donald Trump of ArcheryTalk. There are people who hunt with their OK bows. 

As for better bows... By what criteria?


----------



## Pete53

I have owned many different brand compound bows i hunt with now hoyt bows, but my next hunting bow will be a ok bow. you don`t have to believe me: butt this old Viking has a pile of bow-killed animal horns and some 2015 fresh bull elk meat in freezer and I will be hunting next year with an ok bow. ok bows shoot dang good easy !


----------

